# Bleach for black algae?



## keith yoo (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm thinking about putting some bleach into my tank to kill the black algae after removing all the fish, it is a good idea?

Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

keith yoo said:


> I'm thinking about putting some bleach into my tank to kill the black algae after removing all the fish, it is a good idea?
> 
> Thanks!


And then what? You'll start the entire tank over? Because everything in it will be dead. Why don't you just do that? Start the tank over? Because that's what the bleach will do to all your beneficial bacteria. So when you put the fish back in, even if you overdose in dechlorinator, you'll have to start the cycle all over.

Edit: Why is this in the classifieds?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Rather than start dumping chemicals into your tank, why not figure why there's black algae. The probable cause of it and rectify the underlying issue.

A quick google search of black algae will populate an enough wealth of information for the intervention and natural methods to remedy the algae issue.

If there's a bunch of ants on your dinner table during the summer, you just going to spray Raid, when there's a piece of watermelon left on the table.

Sent from my Samsung mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> If there's a bunch of ants on your dinner table during the summer, you just going to spray Raid, when there's a piece of watermelon left on the table.


I do see the point you are trying to make as it would be obvious to remove the piece of watermelon. This can be analagous to reducing excess light or whatever is out of wack instead of using Metricide or Excel. Raid is not that really what I would call unnatural as it either contains pyrethrin or a pyrethroid as the active ingredient, which is derived from the chrysanthemum flower.

Any natural or unnatural compound is composed of molecules or atoms and can do harm or good depending on the dose. I think it is a myth that natural chemicals are non-toxic or necessarily better. Would anyone argue that *botulinum toxin *(other than a cosmetic surgeon) or *aflatoxin-b *are good for you? These are some of the deadliest compounds in the world and they are natural. I am certainly not advocating bleach though as this would only be good for washing things like lily pipes, etc. while they are out of the tank.

@Keith: try Crossocheilus reticulatus‏. Canadian Aquatics should have them....they worked great for me to clean up the remaining BBA. And they will help to control it in the long-term. Try increasing your plant biomass if you have a planted tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Metricide is cheap too. Look for Bower's in the ad banner / sponsor.


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

This is the classifieds section. Unless you're selling something, you posted in the wrong forum section.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved to the proper section, sorry I didn't catch it sooner guys.

also here is a good solution: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/cana...s-crossocheilus-reticulatus-27470/#post231380


----------



## keith yoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry! Will pick right field to post .very helpful information. Thanks!,,,!


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

You should try amano shrimp, they eat the old and the new bba, my silver flying fox (Crossocheilus reticulatus‏) did nothing for me. Perhaps it was getting to old and preferred flake food and bloodworms.


----------

